# two flashes using Plus X trigger, only one flash fires



## josephz1994 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got a Yongnuo YN-565EX attached to a Plus X on a stand using a pc sync cord
and I've got a Speedlight 600EX shoe mounted on my Canon t4i attached through a pc sync cord to a plus X

when i press the "test button" on the Plus X attached to the 600ex, both flash's fire

However when i take a photo from my t4i, only the flash 600ex attached on my camera fires and not the Yongnuo YN-565EX. Both the Plus X are on the same channel
this is really frustrating and i've got no idea whats happening, why isn't the two Plus X talking to each other when i take a picture !
Please help


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 3, 2015)

josephz1994 said:


> However when i take a photo from my t4i, only the flash 600ex attached on my camera fires and not the Yongnuo YN-565EX.



Because the sync port on the 600EX is input only, it can't send a signal.


----------



## josephz1994 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lawliet said:


> josephz1994 said:
> 
> 
> > However when i take a photo from my t4i, only the flash 600ex attached on my camera fires and not the Yongnuo YN-565EX.
> ...



best solution ?


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Mar 3, 2015)

Connect the pc sync cable to the camera not the flash. There is a bit of a lag but it should trigger the remote flash shortly after the on camera flash fires.


----------



## FEBS (Mar 3, 2015)

Another possibility is placing the Yongnuo YN-565EX in the S1 mode, in which he will be triggered by the light output of the 600EX


----------

